# How to PVUSB with xen-sources-2.6.34-r4 and xen-4.1.1

## nimli

Hello,

I've installed xen-4.1.1 with xen-sources-2.6.34-r4 (both dom0 and domU) on an AMD athlon XP 32 bits.

I PCI passthrugh the whole USB-2.0 controler to the domU to gain access to my wifi dongle and everything works fine and stable.

However, I've got an USB drive that I want to use on my dom0 wich requires USB-2.0 too and then cannot use anymore the PCI passthrugh method but the PVUSB method.

Here is the problem, creating the virtual USB controler and attaching the dongle to this controler works and in domU lsusb shows both the controler and the dongle but as soon as I try to up the wlan device, dom0 crash.

Does anybody have any succes with PVUSB on PV domUs and how?

Any ideas on how I can make PVUSB work ?

Regards

----------

## nimli

I've digged a little more : my wifi dongle uses the RT73 driver which uses the serialmonkey RT73-firmware and when I plug the dongle, I've got in the syslog :

[kernel] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

[kernel] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -110.

Any ideas?

----------

## Karl Hable

I experince a similar problem when trying to assign a usb wlan-strick to a guest-domain via pvusb.

when i attach the usb-device (wlan-stick) to the guest-domain all seems fine, but when just do a iwconfig or ifconfig, the guest-domain hangs forever.

my configuration:

hardware: Intel Pentium3, so all running in 32bit

Dom0:

xen-sources 2.6.38-xen

xen-4.1.2

xen-tools-4.1.2-r1

DomU:

xen-sources 2.6.38-xen

linux-firmware-20110818

the domU-config looks like this:

```

kernel = "/usr/local/xen/vmlinuz-2.6.38.wlan"

memory = 384

vcpus  = 1

name = "wcli"

disk = ['phy:/dev/scsi1/wcli_root,xvda1,w',

        'phy:/dev/ide0/wcli_swap,xvda2,w']

root = "/dev/xvda1 ro"

vif = [ 'bridge=xenbr0, mac=00:16:3e:05:10:10' ]

extra='xencons=tty'

vusb=[ 'usbver=1,numports=8' ]

```

(the motherboard only supplies an usb 1.1 controller)

dmesg in domU aufter attaching the wlan-stick:

```

vusb vusb-0: Xen USB1.1 Virtual Host Controller

vusb vusb-0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: Xen USB1.1 Virtual Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-xen xen_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: vusb-0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using vusb and address 2

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Ralink

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 1.0

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::quality

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

```

lsusb in domU shows the following:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 7392:7711

```

lsmod in domU:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

arc4                    1038  2 

ecb                     1557  2 

rt2800usb               9421  0 

rt2800lib              28904  1 rt2800usb

crc_ccitt               1047  1 rt2800lib

rt2x00usb               7449  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              28175  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

mac80211              193069  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211              136452  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

rfkill                 12152  1 cfg80211

ipv6                  267074  10 

8250                   18664  0 

serial_core            15886  1 8250

```

.. so all seems fine. but just typing ifconfig in domU .. and domU hangs forever

i tried it with diffent versions of xen (4.1.1, 4.1.2) and also different kernels (2.6.38 and 2.6.34-r4) always the same result.

as far as i was able to invest things the problem arises when the wlan-usbdriver in domU loads the wlan-firmware. in some stange way this seems to fail.

if anyone has an idea please let me know.

----------

## Karl Hable

when i start up domU with a 2.6.34-r4 guest-kernel dmesg shows the following:

```

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using vusb and address 2

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Ralink

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 1.0

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::quality

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

rt2800usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x7010 with error -110.

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x7010 with error -110.

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x0404 with error -110.

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0208 with error -110.

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x1000 with error -110.

phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0400 with error -110.

```

so i think loading / initialzing the firmware causes the problem.

----------

